# Screen Smudges



## wizard6 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a couple of smudges that have appeared on my Kindle screen, these are not word shadows but random smudges across the page. Any one else have this? How do I remove them?
UPDATE NOTE:
They are in the not part of the book but always in the same place no matter what I'm reading or if I'm on the home page. I can still read OK with these but am a bit worried if more appear?

UPDATE NOTE:
The screen itself is clean these are e-ink smudges...like you smeared fresh ink on a piece of paper.

January 6, 09 UPDATE NOTE

I finally called Amazon yesterday about 3pm Colorado time and I received a NEW KINDLE today at 11;50am!
I have my old Kindle packaged to return to Amazon tomorrow.
Amazon IS A REAL CLASS ACT! Great Customer Service!
I am now going to simply turn my Kindle off when I am not reading it...JUST in case that had something to do with the permanent screen smudges....


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

wizard6 said:


> I have a couple of smudges that have appeared on my Kindle screen, these are not word shadows but random smudges across the page. Any one else have this? How do I remove them?


Are you sure they aren't actually part of the book? Some books that were converted to e-book format by scanning them will have smudges on the actual page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good question--to amplify on Jim's response--are the smudges on the same place on multiplle pages, in different books?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I hope this doesn't sound completely retarded, but are the smudges on the screen? Does the screen need to be cleaned?

L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

wizard6 said:


> UPDATE NOTE:
> They are in the not part of the book but always in the same place no matter what I'm reading or if I'm on the home page. I can still read OK with these but am a bit worried if more appear?
> 
> UPDATE NOTE:
> The screen itself is clean these are e-ink smudges...like you smeared fresh ink on a piece of paper.


I think I might call Amazon Kindle support since these are showing on the home page and in books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would definitely call CS.  I'm guessing they'll send you a new Kindle.

Betsy


----------

